# Pm935tv Mill Shipment And Crate Size?



## Alan H. (Dec 8, 2016)

I have ordered a PM935TV mill and am doing some pre-planning on how to retrieve it from the FEDEX Freight terminal and ultimately get it into my shop.

My garage door has an 8' height and I am trying to figure out if I can back my trailer in with the crate on the trailer.

Once in hand and under cover, I will then decide how to move it from the garage to the shop.  Perhaps stripping the table off  and snaking it through a personnel door like I did with my lathe recently or alternately renting a Bobcat with forks and taking it around back through some french doors on the back side of the shop.   Both present challenges of course.

*What were the dimensions of the crate that yours came in?  Most importantly how tall was the crate?*  How did you manage getting yours into place?  * Any photos or links would be greatly appreciated.  *(I do not seem to get along well with the search engine on this forum!)

Edit: I do not have an overhead hoist.   I do have an 2T engine hoist that worked well on the lathe.

2nd Edit:  QMT tells me that this particular pallet mine is coming on is 69 1/2" tall.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 8, 2016)

No pics, I'm afraid, but will tell you with my 7' door it was a very tight fit just getting it into the garage with a pallet jack. I'll grant you, the freight company had placed another pallet under the shipping crate so it could be moved around with said pallet jack, but still, it was a tight fit. I'm seriously doubting it could fit while sitting on a trailer unless it's extremely low to the ground.
Mark


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 8, 2016)

Mark, thanks for teh feedback.  When did you get yours? 

I think Matt and friends may be using a different pallet now so the extra pallet can be avoided.   I saw that in a thread here from earlier this year.  

I did get an email this morning from Greg at QMT and the crate mine is coming in is 4' x 4' x 69 1/2".   I sent an email this morning and 30 minutes later I had an answer as well as them taking some action on some marking on the crate for me.  Typical service from QMT! 

Meanwhile, if it shows up with an extra pallet strapped to it at the terminal, I will take some cutters with me and cut it off there while they have their forklift on it.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 8, 2016)

I used a drop-deck trailer (rental from sunbelt) to get it home, thinking I would be able to roll it off the trailer with my pallet jack.  That didn't work as well as I hope, since the pallet was made of 2x4s, and I couldn't get my pallet jack into the slots on the pallet.  So I was forced to lift it with my gantry to get a pallet jack underneath the pallet to roll it off the trailer.

For most deliveries, I usually pick it up with my landscape trailer, and hoist it off with my 10' gantry crane.  In this case, that wouldn't work because the height of mill and the landscape trailer deck height wouldn't have given enough clearance for the crane.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Tim for the photo and the description to refresh my memory on yours.   I am not sure that those type trailers are available in my area.  

I may use a liftgate truck that a friend owns but I would actually prefer to use my trailer and avoid the pallet jack altogether.  I think I have confirmed that I can get it into my garage on the trailer and then go from there.   Got a short fuse now in that I think I will likely retrieve it on Tuesday.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 8, 2016)

H&A said:


> I may use a liftgate truck that a friend owns but I would actually prefer to use my trailer and avoid the pallet jack altogether.  I think I have confirmed that I can get it into my garage on the trailer and then go from there.



Getting that off a trailer with an engine hoist may be problematic based upon how high the hoist can go and the height of the lift point on the mill.

Sunbelt has drop deck trailers in your general area (Theodore, AL and Niceville, FL). $85/ day is cheap.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 9, 2016)

Time for lots of large friends


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 9, 2016)

You are right.  

Good thing is I think I may have landed a friend with a Bobcat with forks!  That would be a simple solution to say the least.


----------



## rjdriver (Dec 11, 2016)

H&A said:


> You are right.
> 
> Good thing is I think I may have landed a friend with a Bobcat with forks!  That would be a simple solution to say the least.


 jUst a word of caution, watch yourself with that unless it's a fairly good size skid loader the mill might be heavier than what it can handle


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 13, 2016)

I received the mill today and have it tucked away in the garage.  I picked it up at the freight terminal.  The actual crate dimensions were 4' x 4' x 69".

By the way, FEDEX Freight did a nice job (once again) and the crate survived the trip in decent shape.

Now to get it moved into the shop!

Edit: Also meant to say kudos to Matt and team at QMT for how they packaged it up and got it as quick as a set of drill bits ordered on Amazon!


----------

